# Mystery fish in the bayou!



## medwards (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey y’all! 
I just signed up on the forum to ask this question. I hope everyone wasn’t hurt by the storm much. 
I live in the mountains of North Carolina. I fly fish for trout and bass. 
My inlaws live in Warrington. When I visit I kayak the bayou near the sunset ave bridge and in the residential areas above the Navy Point Boat Ramp. I haven’t caught a lot, I’m not a great salt fisherman, but I see others that do, including fly fishermen, so I keep at it. 
Several times now I’ve seen something I can’t get a good answer for. Three times I’ve been fishing this water from a boat, and I saw pretty big "bait" busting the surface in a V shape, like a porpoise was swimming fast but unseen under the surface.
No porpoise though. 
I don’t know or remember enough to say if it was on a rising or falling tide. 
I reported this to my father-in-law who is a lifelong waterman and asked people at the ramp, but no one could give me an answer or say they’d seen the same thing. I mentioned jacks and everyone shakes their heads. 
What fish would raid the bayou like this, scattering schools of 8-10 inch fish? Anyone else seen this?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Jack crevel. They do come in there.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Some predators that will come into Big Bayou...jack crevelle, big bluefish, big redfish, flipper....and sharks, both bull sharks and black tips if the water conditions are right. Add a probability of tarpon, because they go into Bayou Chico a lot.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep, big jacks. They pass through our dock in Navarre almost on a regular schedule wreaking havoc. I've hooked and turned a few on medium tackle, but I sure as hell don't want one on the end of my 7wt fly rod. We have a house in the mountains and fish the Tuck and the French Broad and some of the blueline streams up that way. Nothing better.


----------



## JoelG (Nov 12, 2020)

I was wade fishing in knee deep water in the sound at the west end of the Naval Oaks a couple weeks ago. The water was pretty calm and smooth. Glancing around while stripping my line, I noticed a V in the water about 60 ft to my left and behind me ... and it was coming straight toward me. I've seen that type of V from submerged dolphins and alligators, but never in two feet of water. I have to admit that I took a step backward before stopping myself. Then I noticed there were three Vs together. When they were about 20 ft from me, I could see they were three large Jack Cravalle's as they veered away, then passed me. I tried to pick up my line and get it in front of them, but it was useless. But I have to admit that it was a couple interesting moments. I keep watching and hoping to see that V again, and this time I hope I'm ready for it.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JoelG said:


> I was wade fishing in knee deep water in the sound at the west end of the Naval Oaks a couple weeks ago. The water was pretty calm and smooth. Glancing around while stripping my line, I noticed a V in the water about 60 ft to my left and behind me ... and it was coming straight toward me. I've seen that type of V from submerged dolphins and alligators, but never in two feet of water. I have to admit that I took a step backward before stopping myself. Then I noticed there were three Vs together. When they were about 20 ft from me, I could see they were three large Jack Cravalle's as they veered away, then passed me. I tried to pick up my line and get it in front of them, but it was useless. But I have to admit that it was a couple interesting moments. I keep watching and hoping to see that V again, and this time I hope I'm ready for it.


I saw a school of about 30 in the sound Monday. They would have eaten anything in the water. They were smaller Jack's, 15 pound range.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Giant Trevalle
A related fish to the Jack Crevalle


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Giant Trevalle
> A related fish to the Jack Crevalle


Oh, great...now we have to import black terns for bait.


----------

